# Apache Traffic Server 7.0.0



## Sylhouette (May 30, 2017)

Hello all, 

Currently we are trying to use apache traffic server on FreeBSD, i thought it would be a matter of installing the software through ports or pkg but it is not the case, so I thought, maybe use the latest version instead of the one provided by ports (6.2.0). So I created a new port in my ports tree www/trafficserver7
The port compiles and installs fine, but it errors out in the same way as the latest official port www/trafficserver

Is there someone who wants to help, I have no programming expierience, so I have no idea where to look.

I used the old port Makefile with some additions.
I also created the patch files, and created a new one so that the port builds. (Almost proud of myself, even the plist file looks ok) 
But when I start the server I get the following:
(both official and new port errors out this way. On different machines.)

```
May 30 14:18:20 desk traffic_cop[53503]: --- Cop Starting [Version: Apache Traffic Server - traffic_cop - 7.0.0 - (build # 053014 on May 30 2017 at 14:15:12)] ---
May 30 14:18:20 desk traffic_cop[53503]: traffic_manager not running, making sure traffic_server is dead
May 30 14:18:20 desk traffic_cop[53503]: spawning traffic_manager
May 30 14:18:20 desk traffic_manager[53504]: NOTE: --- Manager Starting ---
May 30 14:18:20 desk traffic_manager[53504]: NOTE: Manager Version: Apache Traffic Server - traffic_manager - 7.0.0 - (build # 053014 on May 30 2017 at 14:15:21)
May 30 14:18:20 desk traffic_manager[53504]: NOTE: RLIMIT_NOFILE(8):cur(209498),max(209498)
May 30 14:18:21 desk kernel: pid 53505 (traffic_server), uid 80: exited on signal 11
```



It would be nice if we can get apache traffic server running on FreeBSD and we can submit the port.

If needed i can provide the port files


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 10, 2017)

Exiting on signal 11 means the process is segfaulting. This indicates it is trying to improperly access memory. This isn't a problem with your port, in all likelyhood, but rather an issue with the upstream code.

You can get an idea of where the process is being killed by running it in a debugger like gdb. That might tell you where the process is dying and you can file a bug upstream to get the developers to fix the issue.


----------

